# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Viện Hải Dương Học - du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

Viện Hải dương học Nha Trang là một viện nghiên cứu đời sống động thực vật hải dương tại thành phố Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa. Viện Hải dương học được người Pháp thành lập năm 1922, được xem là một trong những cơ sở nghiên cứu sớm nhất ở Việt Nam và là nơi có bộ sưu tầm các hiện vật về cuộc sống hải dương lớn nhất Đông Nam Á.



Viện Hải dương học Nha Trang là một viện nghiên cứu 
và là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn đối với du khách yêu thích sinh vật biển.
Trưng bày: Hiện nay ở Viện Hải Dương Học đang lưu trữ 20.000 mẫu của 4000 loài động thực vật biển. Ở đây có trưng bày những loại động vật quý hiếm như bò biển (dugong). Đặc biệt, bảo tàng đang lưu giữ, bảo quản trưng bày bộ xương cá voi khổng lồ dài gần 26m, cao 3m đã bị chôn vùi trong lòng đất ở đồng bằng sông Hồng ít nhất hơn 200 năm.

Không chỉ vậy, du khách còn được khám phá các đặc điểm tự nhiên của vùng biển Đông, giới thiệu những khoáng sản, tài nguyên quý giá, những cảnh quan môi trường vùng biển ven bờ, các hệ sinh thái giàu có như rừng ngập mặn, rạn san hô, thảm cỏ biển…và rất điều lí thú mà bạn chưa biết. 

Hiện nay, bảo tàng Hải Dương Học được tập trung đầu tư nâng cấp, mở rộng và phát triển thành một quần thể liên hoàn bao gồm các bể nuôi sinh vật biển phục vụ nghiên cứu, tham quan cũng như giáo dục cộng đồng, và một hệ thống nhà lưu trữ mẫu sinh vật biển lớn nhất nước. 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## anhduc83

Chỗ này ko biết có gì hay ko nhỉ? chắc toàn xác cá quá

----------

